# Limpy Chihuahua Makes Me Sad



## FriboRage (May 17, 2013)

My gf's chihuahua is 5 years old, and he's normally a really happy, energetic dog. Normally before I leave at night I take him out to do his doggy business and put him in bed, and 2 nights ago was no different. He seemed really normal, he ran around the yard and did what he needed to, ran inside, spun like a tornado when I gave him his potty treat, ate it, ran into the bedroom, lept into bed and layed down to sleep.

The next morning my gf said he had a slight limp and was acting sad and tired. She had to go to work, though and her mom was home so she went. I arrived at her house that night before she got home from work and the slight limp turned into a situation of full blown not using the leg. Although, he was walking around and was awake and alert. He also ate most of his food bowl and drank a good amount of water.. he just wouldnt put any weight on that leg, right front.

He followed me into the bedroom and I sat him in his bed, he couldnt climb into it with his bum leg. While he was laying down I touched the leg he wasnt using a little... I rubbed up and down from the shoulder, rubbed at his wrist, and rubbed his paw, I even squeezed the paw gently and he had no reaction to any of that, even though he was awake and alert while I was doing it. I took him out to pee, and he stumbled a little but he succeeded, I went home and that was that night.

Today she told me he was the same all day, he ate a little food, drank water and slept most of the day, still not using the same leg. I got over later tonight and she told me he wouldnt pee for her and I had success the previous night so I took him out. After a little coaxing and praise he peed, and then he pooped too, which I was happy about. After he did that he seemed in way better spirits, even though he still wasnt using a leg. It was then I noticed that he was standing firmly on his right front leg... and now his rear left leg was up in the air. This is where I got confused as to what was going on. Also, now he gets angry and snaps when I touch his knee on that rear leg... previously when his front leg was lame, I massaged the whole thing with zero reaction.

I gave him a potty treat when we came in and he was really happy, wolfed the whole thing down and he seemed at normal energy levels for a little, then he went back to sleep. Although he seems somewhat lethargic, he is eating.. I was always taught if a dog is seriously ill they wont eat.

His vet appointment is tomorrow afternoon, but my gf is worried sick because he's her baby, and I love him too. Can anyone shed some light on what might be wrong? I thought it might be some kind of leg injury until he suddenly switched up the leg that he wont use.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

He could have been stung,twisted his leg anything really.So glad he's seeing a vet,let us know how he gets on


----------



## paynee's (Jan 29, 2013)

He might hav made the back leg sore from over using the front? Could b a pulled muscle? Good luck!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

We just had a similar situation and the vet told us Chloe has a luxating patella  let us know what your vet says. Sending prayers 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

I am not sure what to tell you. Glad you are seeing a vet today. I would keep he quiet and relaxed under it can be looked at. Let us know what's going on with him, please.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

That's so strange, it does a bit like LP though  I'm glad he is going to the vet, please let us know how it goes! Sending healing thoughts~


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

This almost sounds like an arthritis type of illness. The sudden switching of the legs make it sound somewhat like a flare of some type of arthritis. This is an auto immune illness in humans---I wonder if dogs have it too? The front leg obviously would not be a luxating patella, but I don't know what it could be. Please update us!


----------



## FriboRage (May 17, 2013)

Turns out it's Lyme, we never saw a tick.. the vet said the switching legs is classic lyme, as well as his tiredness. He had a bit of a fever too.

They put fluid under his skin and his back was all weird and inflated with the fluid, I didnt know this was even a thing! It was to help cool the fever.

He's on a course of antibiotics now, after his fever goes away she said we can get him a lyme vaccine and we're gunna get him on Frontline.

Thank you for all your support and thoughts, I think I'll be visiting this forum more often =)


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

How's he doing? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I completely missed you update  Sorry! But I'm glad you got it figured out. I'm glad he's been treated. Is he recovering well?


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Awww poor little guy hope he's well

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow! How scary! Hope he's doing much better now! Update us when you can.


----------

